# Anyone else had trouble with Braid line?



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Yakkers

Just wondering if any of you use braid? I have just started using (10lb Live Wire) braid and have been having issues, seems to snap under load easy. It also frays quite easy. Could it be user fault? or might the line be dodgy? or is braid just not that good?

Would love to hear your comments.

Cheers
Ash


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Ash, I have braid or gelspun on all my reels. Generally it breaks well above the rating at which its sold. Never used livewire. However I have heard of guys getting bad batches of line. Take it back to where you bought it and explain your situation. They should replace it.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks Peril for getting back to me! I will try it again tomorrow with a cheep lure, try my luck one more time...........on a good note though (not from a yak, still waiting for delivery) my brother in-law hooked a nice yellow belly from the local lake (Gungahlin) his first yellow, first time using a spinner bait, first time lure fishing in fresh water, but not first cast.....it was his 6th. Good on him!

will report back tomorrow with the line saga!

Ash


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Braid has lower abrasion resistance to mono or fluorocarbon. Don't know if this is your problem. Easily solved by using a leader, using either of those lines.

Where has the line been breaking? At the knot? You have to use different knots for braid. Best knot for starters is the Uni knot, which can be used to tie on terminal equipment and by tieing two (double uniknot) used to join the leader to the mainline. It can even be slipped to form a loop knot. Just make sure you use 8-10 turns in the knot for braid.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Peril

Yes I use the double uni knott, and a mono leader. The snapping was occuring in the braid, but it still could have picked up knicks from where I was fishing........


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I have all sorts of braid on my reels and have never had the symptoms you are describing there, even when getting a bit frayed.

knots havent caused my line to break just slip.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Last and only time ive snapped braid it was 4lb fireline and i had cast a lure into a tree with no leader ( lure straight to braid ), it was quite difficult and sounded like a thunder clap ( massive shock backlash too ) so im quite suprised to hear of your symptoms.

I get some line slip fishing 6lb vanish on my 4lb fireline, no slip on my 20lb penn leader and 12lb fireline... not as stealthy though, I would reccomend Suffix or Fireline for quality. ( not quantity )

On another note tell your brother well done with the golden, ive heard Gunners has been firing for months, gotta go take my yak out there!


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Ah yes, Occy you are indeed a great knowledgeable man.

great thought, you are very right, especially on the tip. I have lost count of the tip guides i have replaced over the years due to friction grooves being cut into them.
:shock:


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

occy said:


> Check the guides mate. If they were worn, or you have even the slightest abrasive surface in one, this stuff will disintegrate.


Yes, good hard guides are necessary for braid.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

occy.... get fuji gold cermet runners...... cost a bit but right up there as far as quality goes and should do the job.....and get a custom made rod to go with them :lol: :lol:


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

occy said:


> Just on that point, if one wanted to replace guides and/or buy new stuff with the best ones, what type/model should one be looking for. I'm guessing expensive equals better and Fuji are probably up there with the best, but to be truthful they are the only ones I know. Someone out there must have already done all the hard yards with research, and I was hoping they would be willing to share the information with us.


Fuji Alconite or SiC. They may be sold under other names in Oz. I am not aware of other brands of top rate guides.


----------

